# harley's home



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

here is a pic of my wee boy we picked him up yesterday and he seems to have settled in well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww hes gorgeous  how old is he?


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations. Harley's a real cutie.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he is 10 weeks old and we love him to bits already (except maybe my cats  ) lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes gorgeous, I just want to give him a big cuddle


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

hes lovely


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrival.  He is rather cute and I adore his name.  Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

awww hes really cute...i sooo lurv the way they tucked their lil legs in 

can i ave him?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww he's gorgeous


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

yep definetly looks at home - what a sweetie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's a real cutie - such a sweet face - ad he definately looks at home.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he is a wee bit nervous but its all new to him he's getting braver lol 










having a nap ha ha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

AWW how cute


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

hi just thought id give you a quick update on harley he's doing great today.
got us all well and truly under his spell lol .
everyone keeps asking what hubby and boys think of having a chihuahua but they are all really good wi him, boys are 15 and 9 and they love playing with him in the garden .
did ask hubby what he was going to get me for my birthday next year cause harley will be hard to beat present wise he's just perfect


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Now that is one sweet puppy! OH MY GOD


----------

